# Pizza omlet.



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Got a recipe I just made.YOU get it first!

in a medium frying pan melt 4 tbsp of butter.
1/4 of an onion finely diced
2 cups of sliced mushrooms
1/4 each of:
teaspoon of Italian herbs 
sea salt
A large pinch of almond flour.
fresh ground pepper corns.
Stir fry until the mushrooms are done and add two beaten brown eggs, when the eggs get done.
remove from heat and add 1/2 cup of shredded mozzarella cheese and cover until melted.serve with
a large glop of spaghetti sauce.

Serves 3.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Magus ,I make something like yours but I mix cream with the eggs, fried for about a minute and oven till cheese melts and browns on top. I also make in a cheese cake mold a Spanish Potato Omelet, nothing but pre-boil potatoes cube, eggs, cream and cheese in the oven till brown, is served with red pimentos, olives, shrimp and a cold beer or two. Enjoy.


----------



## adlena (Jul 10, 2013)

thanks for sharing, very nice recipe


----------

